# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > थायराइड >  खायें ये आहार यदि  शरीर में नमक की मात्रा अधिक है..

## Krishna

हम सभी जानते हैं कि शरीर में नमक की आवश्यक मात्रा बहुत महत्वपूर्ण होती है। इसकी कमी और अधिक मात्रा दोनों ही शरीर को नुकसान पहुंच सकते हैं। ऐसे में खाने में नमक कम करके ही उसके खतरों से लड़ा जा सकता है। हमें दिनभर में 6 ग्राम यानी एक छोटी टी-स्पून से ज्यादा नमक नहीं खाना चाहिए। लेकिन हम उससे ज्यादा मात्रा में इसकी खपत करते हैं। शरीर में सोडियम की आवश्यकता को पूरा करने का महत्वपूर्ण स्रोत नमक होता है। लेकिन अगर आप शरीर में नमक की मात्रा ज्यादा है तो कुछ आहारों के सेवन से आप इसे संतुलित कर सकते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

..............................................

----------


## Krishna

*शरीर में सोडियम के कार्य * सोडियम की जरूरत हमारे शरीर में पानी की मात्रा को नियंत्रित करने और मस्तिष्*क से शरीर के अन्य अंगों तक और अन्य अंगों से मस्तिष्क तक सूचनाओं के आदान-प्रदान करने की होती है। इसके अलावा मांसपेशियों के कार्यों को सुचारू रूप से करने में भी सोडियम की अहम भूमिका होती है। यानी सोडियम का काम मांसपेशियों और दिमाग की नसों को नियंत्रित करना होता है। सोडियम शरीर में तभी काम करता है जब मैगनीशियम और पोटेशियम की मात्रा भी बराबर मात्रा में हो। सोडियम के प्रभाव से शरीर में अतिरिक्त पानी रूकने लगता है, जिससे रक्त वाहिनियों पर ज्यादा प्रेशर पड़ता है। रक्त वाहिनियों में जमा अतिरिक्त तरल पदार्थ को पम्प करने के लिए हृदय को ज्यादा मेहनत करनी पड़ती है। नतीजा, हृदय रोग का खतरा बढ़ता है।

----------


## Krishna

........................................

----------


## Krishna

*अतिरिक्त नमक निकालने वाले आहार*अगर शरीर में ज्*यादा नमक है तो उसे प्रोटीन से कम किया जा सकता है। आपको अपने आहार में बींस आदि खाने चाहिये, जो कि शरीर में 10 प्रतिशत तक नमक कम कर सकता है। मछली में कुछ मात्रा में पोटैशियम पाया जाता है, जो कि शरीर में नमक की मात्रा को कम करने में मदद करता है। आपको साल्*मन या ट्यूना मछली खानी चाहिये।

----------


## Krishna

सूखे मेवों में पोटैशियम होता है जिसे डेली डाइट में शामिल करना चाहिये।केला, अवाकाडो और संतरे के रस में पोटैशियम होता है, इसलिये इन्*हें तब भी खा सकते हैं जब आपका ब्*लड प्रेशर हाई हो।ओट्स, सब्*जियां और वाइट ब्रेड ऐसे हाई फाइबर वाले आहार हैं, जिन्*हें खाने से शरीर में नमक की मात्रा कट हो जाती है।मानव शरीर में पानी की अधिक मात्रा शरीर में मौजूद सोडियम की मात्रा को कम कर देती है।

----------


## Krishna

इस बात का हमेशा ध्यान रखना चाहिए कि ज्यादा नमक खाकर हम अपने शरीर से कैल्शियम भी बाहर निकाल रहे होते हैं। शरीर में सोडियम का स्तर बढ़ता जाता है और नई-नई बीमारियां हम पर हमला बोलती हैं।

----------

